# New Tri colored female holdin it down for Kruger Pitbulls Woot!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok Ok its not even a pitbull.... Or part of my breeding......But she is a tri color!!! lol..
We had talked for awhile about getting someone for Francis that was more her size to play with.

My sister neglected to fix her Chihuahua and 2 weeks before she took her in to have her spayed I looked at her and told my sister the dog looked preg lol.. Sure enough she was. 2 pups where born the first sadly didn't make it out alive, but one little female did and so I am taking it to have a friend for Francis. We have no idea what dad is. My sister lives outside of town ( and wasn't really worried about a dog getting to her dog) But of course dogs will find a way.

This is Miss Foxy Brown she will be coming home in a few more weeks. 
I think shes half Lion hehehe









































Also a few pics of Snoop playing with his mommy  awww
























Snoop has a "sour face" in this one lmao


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

She's cute! She looks kinda big for a chihuahua tho or maybe it's just the angle of the photos. I like her coloring too. What u gonna name her?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rosesandthorns said:


> She's cute! She looks kinda big for a chihuahua tho or maybe it's just the angle of the photos. I like her coloring too. What u gonna name her?


Yeah I know shes way big! I think a larger dogs may have gotten a hold of my sisters Chi.

Her Name is Foxy Brown.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, nice pup.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice looking rot jk good looking pup!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> nice looking rot jk good looking pup!


Lol when she was born I thought she looked like a little red/tri Doberman.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


>


RAWR! hehe, what a cutie pie!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

is it a pituahua?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> is it a pituahua?


Pretty sure that would kill the mama dog wouldn't it? If not the breeding the big ol puppies would/


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you never know!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think so, she has kinda lengthy fur. Course no dad was even seen so who knows what she is. In person she looks like a malamute pup.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

She looks more like a grizzly bear 

foxy brown. im diggin it!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Yeah that name is a good one!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what a cute little puppy...cant wait to see what it looks like full grown.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

haha, it lookes like its a pit bull.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

but, she's still super cute


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

awww she is adorable!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

1/2 lion lmao. must be a bully if its a mix    :rofl:


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG! Chi baby...sooooo cute love her color and congrats on your new baby


----------

